# Original Allen Bow Questions



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*allen?*

please submit a photo of this allen bow.


----------



## fly2cast (Jan 21, 2009)

I can post a photo, but it may be a few days. I have to get to my folks house. It is an Allen Bow, if thats what you were questioning.


----------



## fly2cast (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, I got a picture of the bow this weekend. Is this one of the older ones like I was told, or is it just a run of the mill Allen Bows?

i2.photobucket.com/albums/y3/fly2cast/allenbow-1.jpg

I can't paste a picture directly because I don't have enough posts.

Thanks.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

This is an Allen Speedster made in the mid and late 1970's.


----------



## fly2cast (Jan 21, 2009)

So this must not be an original model? It was bought awhile ago, so my mom may have gotten the details wrong. I suppose it's possible that it's one of the first 60 made of that model. Any idea what it's worth, if you assume average quality?


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

The first 2 numbers of the serial number is the year it was made. The second 2 numbers is the month. The Speedster on Ebay does not fetch very much. $30.00-$75.00. Hold on to it because it will go up nicely in the years to come. Looks great hanging on the wall too.


----------



## fly2cast (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you very much. I appreciate your help.


----------



## dwalk (Dec 2, 2004)

didn't the original allen compound bow have round limbs?

allen sued jennings on patent rights infringments and won. bear archery bought jennings and allen went out of business. go figure.

i've only seen one allen and that was at he NFAA championships at darrington, wash. in 1985, and i _THINK_ it had round limbs...


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

dwalk said:


> didn't the original allen compound bow have round limbs?
> 
> allen sued jennings on patent rights infringments and won. bear archery bought jennings and allen went out of business. go figure.
> 
> i've only seen one allen and that was at he NFAA championships at darrington, wash. in 1985, and i _THINK_ it had round limbs...


here again is the first allen model #6703


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

*First Allen Bows*

The first commercially produced Allen bows preceded the 6703 but also had wood-and-glass laminated limbs. The rod glass limbs were quite a deal when they were introduced because they made compounds affordable.


----------



## clay1945 (Jan 11, 2009)

fly2cast said:


> Thank you very much. I appreciate your help.


i have a friend that has a allen bow


----------

